# Feather boards. Buy 'em or make 'em



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

After turning a nice piece of oak into kindling with my router table today when the feather board popped out of the slot, decided that I have to do something about the situation. This particular one was a commercially available plastic version - relatively inexpensive - but now suspect. I did a bit of Googling and find that even a couple of my earlier homemade versions, now gone, were probably better then the current plastic one I have - but that there really MAY be better plastic ones available. I'm not adverse to making my own but my earlier ones were pine and possibly something like a long fiber wood such as ash or hickory might be better. I'll want to use these on both my table saw as well as the router table. Folks with experience - point me in a way that will work


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have several that I bought. I don't have the time to make them. Too many other things to do.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

IC31 said:


> I did a bit of Googling and find that even a couple of my earlier homemade versions, now gone, were probably better then the current plastic one I have - but that there really MAY be better plastic ones available. I'm not adverse to making my own but my earlier ones were pine and possibly something like a long fiber wood such as ash or hickory might be better. I'll want to use these on both my table saw as well as the router table. Folks with experience - point me in a way that will work


Hi Dave

As they say on Monty Python, "....and now for something completely different":










The picture above is a "Mickey Mouse" router table (as BJ would call it) sold by deWalt in the EU (called a DE6900, but I don't think you can get it in the USA). It was designed in the 1970s by Elu and it works really well partly because it comes with one Shaw (SUVA) guard - the wooden piece with the leaf spring on the back. In reality it mimics the Shaw guards we have had since the 1930s in the UK on industrial spindle moulders (industrial shapers). It comprises a beech or maple block which is "skewered" onto a threaded rod. The rod passes through a leaf spring on which is also a nut to both increase or decrease the tension on the spring AND to fix the device onto an angle bracketed frame. This frame in turn is attached to the router table or fence. This design has several advantages over a featherboard; the pressure can be accurately adjusted and is easy to control from extremely soft to very hard (I tend to find that featherboards are all or nothing), the pressure pad can be changed to a shaped one or a rebated one to give extra support on pre-shaped or rebated workpieces (or if using two, one from the side, the other from the top to apply pressure to very small section pieces safely. 

Whilst you could make this out of pine or an open-grained aterial ike oak or ash, close-grained timbers such as beech and maple tend to perform much, much better

Just though I'd chuck something a bit different into the mix

Regards

Phil 

BTW if you are interested I could always pull mine apart and measure the parts for you, or publish an exploded component photo so you can see just how it's made. If interested, please PM me


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mike - I understand about the time. That's why I retired ..... now have even less with more honey-dos added to my platter

Phil - why does the UK get all the 'interesting' gadgets that seldom if ever appear here

I'm not going to ask you to pull your tensioning device (for lack of a better term) apart - as that time bug-a-boo noted above. A component scan will be great for me and probably others to look at and maybe come up with a workable alternative. I would bet that a couple of coil springs on a platen with a center Acme thread for major adjustment Those 2 springs on either side, individually adjustable - along with mounting hardware would work in lieu of a leaf spring. A fairly light duty leaf spring might be hard to source. Hmmmmm - love fabrication projects - but again, time as the current honey do list includes a new bath tub and surround(arrived this morning), kitchen counter tops, floor and new lighting.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Although I normally make loads of my equipment. I have bought all (5) of my featherboards.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Dewalt DE6900 Type 1 Router Table Spare Parts | Miles Tool & Machinery Centre

===



IC31 said:


> Mike - I understand about the time. That's why I retired ..... now have even less with more honey-dos added to my platter
> 
> Phil - why does the UK get all the 'interesting' gadgets that seldom if ever appear here
> 
> I'm not going to ask you to pull your tensioning device (for lack of a better term) apart - as that time bug-a-boo noted above. A component scan will be great for me and probably others to look at and maybe come up with a workable alternative. I would bet that a couple of coil springs on a platen with a center Acme thread for major adjustment Those 2 springs on either side, individually adjustable - along with mounting hardware would work in lieu of a leaf spring. A fairly light duty leaf spring might be hard to source. Hmmmmm - love fabrication projects - but again, time as the current honey do list includes a new bath tub and surround(arrived this morning), kitchen counter tops, floor and new lighting.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Dewalt DE6900 Type 1 Router Table Spare Parts | Miles Tool & Machinery Centre
> 
> ===



Oh my, spare parts are not inexpensive!! Especially figured at the current exchange rate (.63 sterling to 1 USD)

Thanks for the parts breakdown though as it does give me as well as anyone else a general idea of what this gadget does.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Dave

You can buy one but it's from the other side of the pond ,that can be a real downer.

DIYTOOLS.COM: DeWalt DE6900 Router Accessories


IC31 said:


> Oh my, spare parts are not inexpensive!! Especially figured at the current exchange rate (.63 sterling to 1 USD)
> 
> 
> ===
> ...


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Really simple to build your own featherboards, but you're the only one whom can decide which avenue to take.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> Really simple to build your own featherboards, but you're the only one whom can decide which avenue to take.


I am all to well aware that I have to make the final decision - and I can go either way. As I said at the beginning, I have a store bought that I'm not overjoyed with and have made a couple from pine in the past. Some of the store boughts I've checked seem just too stiff and the home made ones didn't survive well due to the wood = my fault. If I buy one, two, or more, which ones are the best bang for the buck. If I make a couple, how wide for a good start point? What wood is best? How long should the feathers be cut and at what angle?

What I'm trying to do is not continue making the same mistakes, hence this question as well as others I've posted - and have been helped several time so far by the good folks here


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Dave, I have made several(pine) and bought several, but these are the ones I actually use most of the time...

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10644&site=ROCKLER

Are not cheap but they work well!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Dave I use Rosseau ones. Besides being built very well the company is A1 to do business with. If you have a problem they fix it....period!


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have numerous feather-boards, wooden and plastic. My preferred ones to use are made by Bench Dog. They are instantly interchangable between table saw and router table - in my case. I have several of those Bench Dog feather boards and honestly never thought of them as expensive. Feather-boards are, in my mind; a two-fold safety device - saving fingers, kickbacks and the workpiece. As someone with OSHA to contend with, I consider them a good deal at twice the price. I also made a table saw fence to support multiple vertical feather-boards. All it takes is lumber, T-Track, multiple feather-boards, bolts, nuts and spacers (to enable the cantilever of said bolts).
I guess if one needed to make their own feather-boards, it could be done easily enough. Also, having seen old-fashioned "hold-backs", I am of the opinion, one could make something similar to what PhilP posted above; yet with metal strap banding. With something like this it would be a simple matter to bend the strap(s) for the preferred amount of pressure.
Above all other considerations, BE SMART by BEING SAFETY-MINDED.

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For me I like the buddies,I have many of the feather boards but not one of them can do the same as the buddies,you can be use them on the table saw/RAS or the router table with just a quick snap..

Woodstock W1104 Board Buddies, Yellow

Woodstock W1104 Board Buddies, Yellow - Amazon.com


Tablesaw Safety Using Brett Guard and Board Buddies - YouTube

===




IC31 said:


> After turning a nice piece of oak into kindling with my router table today when the feather board popped out of the slot, decided that I have to do something about the situation. This particular one was a commercially available plastic version - relatively inexpensive - but now suspect. I did a bit of Googling and find that even a couple of my earlier homemade versions, now gone, were probably better then the current plastic one I have - but that there really MAY be better plastic ones available. I'm not adverse to making my own but my earlier ones were pine and possibly something like a long fiber wood such as ash or hickory might be better. I'll want to use these on both my table saw as well as the router table. Folks with experience - point me in a way that will work


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Duane, Art and Otis. I looked on line at the three different brands you folks recommended with the Rockler and Rousseau probably being the best for *my* tools - the table saw having a conventional 3/8x3/4 slot and the router table having a combination conventional width plus a T slot. I did see that they offer an adapter for another $11 - $12 per each feather board I'm also thinking that the Bench Dog's non parallel slots might also be a hindrance for adjustments, but of course that's just my observation.

I do appreciate it that you folks took the time to post answers - and now, how will I spend my dollars - wood or plastic? ( Probably go both ways now)


----------



## mardav111 (Oct 17, 2012)

I made my own and have not been disappointed.I made them out of "fine pine"(that is what it is called in western NC) and my angles were at 30 degrees. Good luck at whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Usually if any of the plastic featherboards fail it's not the featherbuard itself but the hold down. Better miter slot hold downs are available and inexpensive. The ones that come with most sets are not very good.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Willway said:


> Usually if any of the plastic featherboards fail it's not the featherbuard itself but the hold down. Better miter slot hold downs are available and inexpensive. The ones that come with most sets are not very good.


That's why I like the Rockler ones. They also sell just the bar with the bolt and knob, separately.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16423&site=ROCKLER


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Tried building but it was a bit tedious for what it was. I ended up buying these:

1407 - D/T FeatherBoard - Milescraft

They came with both 3/4" and 5/8" miter slot anchors as well as t-slot screws. They are a little stiff but they work well enough for me.

GCG


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

While looking at the earlier recommendations on AMAZON, I came across the JessEms which also look pretty decent with a pair about the same price as a pair of the Rockler's

PARALIGN FEATHER BOARDS

Anyone ever use these?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

I like the look of the JessEms but at $15 a set more than my Milescraft I don't think so.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Willway said:


> I like the look of the JessEms but at $15 a set more than my Milescraft I don't think so.



But as I asked, have you ever used them?


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

IC31 said:


> But as I asked, have you ever used them?


I have 2 of double sets of the Milescraft and a set of Board Buddies. I am safety conscious, but also realize there is there is no reason to pay almost double the cost for a simple plastic feather board. The Milescraft do what I need them to do with no problems.


----------



## PinchPoint (Feb 11, 2013)

I made all I have ever owned for a router table and table saw. I always tried to use my head and not my wallet.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

PinchPoint said:


> I made all I have ever owned for a router table and table saw. I always tried to use my head and not my wallet.


Neither make that good of a featherboard!:jester:


----------



## PinchPoint (Feb 11, 2013)

Dmeadows said:


> Neither make that good of a featherboard!:jester:


I'm a savant in Geometry so my head is just the tool to use!:big_boss:


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

PinchPoint said:


> I'm a savant in Geometry so my head is just the tool to use!:big_boss:


Sorry, just couldn't resist! Seriously though I really like the hardware that Rockler uses!

I have seen some that I needed a pair of channel locks to tighten enough to keep them from slipping! Rockler's are easy to tighten. They do have the hardware available separately at a decent price( on sale now at $4.99 a pair). I have made several myself, and have a few other cheaper brands, but the Rockler's are still the ones I use most often!

For what it's worth...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

++ on the $4.99 Miter Slot Hardware Kit.


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Home made Magnetic for the table top. Any of many, but for me must have a quick adjustment for the fence.


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Willway said:


> ++ on the $4.99 Miter Slot Hardware Kit.



GREAT. I could fix the one clunk I now have (Except for the 8 bucks for shipping)

Since no one would 'admit' to owning the JessEm's I ordered a set and will advise soon how they work. If I don't like them, there are several odd pieces of wood in my surplus pile that will be good choices to make my own and probably will anyhow


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

IC31 said:


> GREAT. I could fix the one clunk I now have (Except for the 8 bucks for shipping)
> 
> Since no one would 'admit' to owning the JessEm's I ordered a set and will advise soon how they work. If I don't like them, there are several odd pieces of wood in my surplus pile that will be good choices to make my own and probably will anyhow


Yeah, that's why I usually try to order more than one thing at a time!

I will be looking forward to hearing what you think of the Jessems.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Back to Phil's posted-
You know you can make one's of those designs with free scraps and a few screws right?

I use scraps of banding material (spring steel)... drill 2 pilot holes for each strap spring. First hole is for a screw to adjust tension, which ends up under the strap and pushes it away from the wood/against your work. Second secures the strap to the wood. 2-3 straps, all facing to the rear. Sharp edge on strap helps it to be directional. 

Any store or business is usually happy to give away old banding scraps... from what was shipped there.

Got idea for it here--> attached


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

The JessEm's arrived just fine - nice pieces physically and easy to set up, but really haven't had a chance to give 'em a work out yet. One board is set up in the table 3/4" track, the other in the fence 1/4" T track. I've tried to yank the one in the 3/4" track free - and it wont let go. Now - just need one more set - and those may be home made. I'll post a picture later, that is if I can find my camera.


----------



## CR1 (Aug 11, 2011)

They don't make feather boards that suit me. I prefer to make my own, but then I have this thing about not paying for things I can make.

Anyway when I use a feather board, and I don't often, I usually want more than a square face to the work. Often there will be a routed profile that will bear against the feather board while I cut a profile in the other side. So I profile a piece of wood with the compliment of that and then make the feather board. 

I often prefer a slight angle to my board not a square edge which seems to assist me as keeping the work pressed firmly to the table as well as against the fence. This obviates the need for another feather board above the work : Not done when The edges of the work that impinge against the feather board are important


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

for me, the harbor freight ones are so cheap that i'd rather buy those than make mine.

i also like the little angle finder they incorporate in them.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

MAFoElffen said:


> You know you can make one's of those designs with free scraps and a few screws right?


Neat idea, Mike. Hadn't thought of that one

Regards

Phil


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> for me, the harbor freight ones are so cheap that i'd rather buy those than make mine.
> 
> i also like the little angle finder they incorporate in them.



Chris - I looked the last time I was in our local store, and also the one in West Springfield, MA and before I ordered the JessEm's plus just looked at their website - no joy. Do you have a link you can post? I have seen the ones with the angle finder on ebay - but can really not envision a use for that gadget (yet, anyhow:fie


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

yeah i don't see them on the HF site either.

it has a little bubble level in the middle and 2 concentric circles of gauge lines. i use that for checking the angle of the table saw. i also do a good bit of hand planing, and i used that when setting up my sharpening jig to make sure i had it set to 28 degrees.

to use it, you put in on the reference surface and set the zero on it. then you rotate the center to the desired angle and set it on the angled surface. the bubble will tell you when it is the right angle.

i don't think there is a case for using both features at the same time.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Meh, all these fancy featherboards are overkill, the simplest method around as featured in Neanderthal Monthly March issue around 2,000,000 years ago, shows the following method as the simplest.

Put stick on top of board that's on top of spinning stone....seems legit


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

HEY! Brett, where did you get that picture of me?


----------



## Mapzman (Nov 26, 2012)

*Feather boards*

Buy them, I use plastic ones... just easier with my limited time


----------



## IC31 (Nov 16, 2012)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> Meh, all these fancy featherboards are overkill, the simplest method around as featured in Neanderthal Monthly March issue around 2,000,000 years ago, shows the following method as the simplest.
> 
> Put stick on top of board that's on top of spinning stone....seems legit


So - what is your point? It for sure isn't funny.

This kind of ridiculous comment contributes exactly *NOTHING* to this thread.

My OP asked for comments which there have been quite a few constructive ones which I again thank all who have contributed to my knowledge and probably to others as well


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Intent was just a little light-hearted fun, nothing more. 

Back to business, built some decent featherboards from poplar for my router table, took all of 45 minutes to build four FBs, slotted & with the t-guide adjustability notches. They absolutely hold in place without popping out as yours did. Having used the Kreg junk featherboards and returning them, decided it easiest to build a set. 

Easiest method to make them is on a table saw, 3/4" or whatever wood you like, poplar is good dense reasonably priced hardwood from Lowe's or Home Depot and easy to work with. You should make one for your table saw as well. The RIDGID 4512 came with instructions to make your first project, haha, so I did. 18" long featherboard that clamps to the side table, absolutely useful that keeps mediums in place.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> Having used the Kreg junk featherboards and returning them, decided it easiest to build a set.


Just curious, Brett. What was the issue you had with the Kreg featherboards?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Just curious, Brett. What was the issue you had with the Kreg featherboards?


Duane, I had one pop out during a cut, which while I was safe, the piece was ruined. Turns out the adjustable (spread style to press against 3/4" miter slot) was defective on both pairs. So for the price and urgency of the project, I built my own.

In retrospect, assembly line manufacture defects occur now and then, might buy a pair for the bandsaw table which is square mitered, unlike the table saw or the Kreg combo miter track on the router table. That's what really got me, is it's their track and their FB wouldn't work with it as designed.


----------



## richtink (Dec 5, 2012)

Check this link
Featherboards - How to Make Your Own With These Free Woodworking Plans
Then google Kreg, Milescraft, bench dog and JessEm feather boards and make a decision from that information.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/shop-safety/9874-ice-hold-downs.html

==


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

For the past 30-40 years I used home made ones, that is until a member posted a link to a series of these wonderful magnetic feather boards. As can be seen, I use it on the band saw, cast iron router table and the steel saw table. Turning the knobs clockwise engages the magnet and anti-clockwise disengages it.


----------



## kmarr (Dec 31, 2006)

make them


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi all, Rockler has a 6 piece set for a router table on sale now for $29 that is a great deal. Three of their featherboards and asstd. hardware. We ordered a set but they are to short for the Grizzly router table fence. No problem for us, we can use other places. This is a nice set.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=31825


----------

